# 1960s UK penlight



## DanDfellow (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm looking to boost my collection of UK penlights. I am mainly collecting Penlights from the 1960's but cannot find reference web pages or photos, can anyone reccomend a 'history of' webpage for me. Failing that any photos of collections on this thread would really help me in my quest. 

I think my rarest find so far has to be the Eveready (cat No.1980) penlite with a white on/off click switch. Unfortunately it no longer works. These were only made for 2yrs before being 'upgraded' to a blue twist cap.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 8, 2020)

Aha! If that's the one that takes 2 x AAA batteries, then I believe it might be the type they used as 'The Sonic Screwdriver' in Patrick Troughton's last Doctor Who story. A rare find indeed! (I only have a copy).I, too, love the old pen lights - always my favourite type of torch. A useful historical site is : www.flashlightmuseum.com

Lots of good stuff on there. 143 penlight from 1916 to 2012.I hope you get inspired!


----------



## DanDfellow (Sep 9, 2020)

Ah I did hear about the Screwdriver prop. Thanks for the link. I'd seen that before. However, it's worth another look. It does seem to be more US than UK.


----------

